# my garage door is shifting to one side when open



## da_man (Feb 6, 2011)

I just noticed that when my garage door opens all the way that it tends to go toward the right and the door seems to scrape the track a bit. I notice that there is slack on the left of the door and tight on the right. I re-lubed all of my rollers. I am not sure what could be causing it. The door in the closed position doesn't have a gap on the bottom that I can see and the cables in that position have about the same tension.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Measure from the rails to the wall and from the center track to the wall and see what's out of alignment.


----------



## da_man (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, that was it. the front measured 15" and the back measured 16" from the wall. changed them to be the same and now the cables are equal and the track isn't hitting the door. The span from rail to rail is about 1/2-3/4" off, but I guess that should be okay. thanks for the quick response.


----------

